# سؤال عن سلسلة عمود الكردان و كرسي المنتصف



## amr_gamal0000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم: 
سؤالي هو هل كرسي المنتصف موجود بعمود الكردان لدى جميع السيارات بانواعها؟ و هل يغني عن وجود سلسلة عمود الكردان؟ 
اذ ان من متطلبات السلامة لدي شركتنا وجود السلسلة التي تعيق عمود الكردان من الوقوع فهل يغني كرسي المنتصف عنها؟
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أكتوبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

كرسى المنتصف Centre Support Bearing غير موجود بجميع السيارات ، وهو لا يغنى عن وجود السلسلة
فهو يرتكز عليه العمود ،،

غالبا التلف الذى يؤدى الى وقوع العمود يكون بالصليب واسمه (Universal Joint) 
عندما يبدا بالتلف يصدر صوت طقة عند بداية تحرك المركبة وعند اهماله ينكسر ،، واذا لا حظت فانك دائما تجد السلسلة بالجزء الامامى من العمود ( خلف الصليب الامامى ) لانه اذا وقع العمود من الجزء الامامى يرتكز على الارض ويؤدى ذلك الى انقلاب السيارة.
السلسلة مفيدة ولكن الاهم ان نقوم بتشحيم الصلبان ومراجعتها كل فترة حتى نضمن السلامة

والله اعلى واعلم


صورة لعمود من غير كرسى منتصف





عمود مع كرسى منتصف



​


----------



## amr_gamal0000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للافادة


----------

